# Recently acquired Atlas 10100 lathe



## fmradio516 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey there, first post here! I kind of just inherited a NOS Atlas 10100 lathe and Id like to get it in working order.

I know I need a motor for it(i believe 1/3 HP is needed), but am wondering what else is missing.

-Will any old 1/3HP motor work? I have the belt already new in packaging. 
-I know im missing some other parts for it, but can anyone help me figure out what else is needed to get this going?

Thanks all!!


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2020)

The only thing that should have come with it that I don't see in your photos is a wrench to fit the square head bolt in the tool post and the two in the compound swivel.  It has a 4-jaw chuck.  You will need a Jacobs 1/2 inch capacity drill chuck and 1MT arbor.  And will soon want a 3-jaw chuck as although the-4 jaw will do anything that the 3-jaw will do except hold hex stock, you will soon enough grow tired of the additional time that it takes to set up the 4-jaw.

The 1/3 HP motor should have a 5/8" diameter output shaft as that is the bore of the supplied pulley.  It should have a 4-bolt (with slotted holes) mounting foot on the side (you do not want a 56C frame).  And should take a 1/4" square key.  Which taken all together makes the motor a 56-Frame.  

You will find two manuals on the 10100 in Downloads (requires Donor status to access).  The first covers S/N up to 007327 and the second covers 007328 on.  You will also need a copy of the Manual Of Lathe Operation and Machinists Tables.  You can get this from Clausing or if you know to get one later than 1972, off of eBay.  The 6" threading section was never actually re-done for the MK 2 but most of the rest of it will be applicable.  The 10100 manual covers how to set up the feed and threading gear train on the 10100.

I am pretty certain from your first photo that your serial number is less than 007327 but just to be on the safe side, use a small magnet to confirm that the headstock and legs are cast iron.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, FM!

You almost have the minimum to start.  You have a lantern style tool post that uses tool holders to hold the bit (tool holders not pictured).  You could make good use of a size 0XA quick change tool post and a starter set of tool holders for it.  They are available reasonably priced in a kit or by a'la carte.

The motor will need to turn at the right RPM.  I think this one is 1320 RPM, but please verify that against @wa5cab's encyclopedic knowledge or a source you can trust, since my memory is more full of holes than a drill press table from a high school shop class.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2020)

Rated RPM should be around 1725 to 1750 from 120 or 240 VAC @ 60 CPS.

What's the story on why whomever bought the lathe never set it up?


----------



## fmradio516 (Sep 22, 2020)

wa5cab said:


> Rated RPM should be around 1725 to 1750 from 120 or 240 VAC @ 60 CPS.
> 
> What's the story on why whomever bought the lathe never set it up?



Thanks for the info! It was my wifes grandfathers lathe. He was an engineer and left behind a bunch of really cool old stuff(mostly tools!). Im not sure why he never set it up.. From what I hear, he had a lot of hobbies/projects.

Would this Jacobs be what I need? Edit: Seems I cant post a link here because im too new but if you search ebay for "Jacobs Chuck 84B 0-1/2 Inch Capacity (Inv.34238)" That is the one I found.

Its going to take me a while to figure out how to find that specific motor, but I guess I should clean it up a bit in the meantime. Does anyone have a writeup on what to use and where?

Thanks again all!


----------



## fmradio516 (Sep 23, 2020)

wa5cab said:


> The only thing that should have come with it that I don't see in your photos is a wrench to fit the square head bolt in the tool post and the two in the compound swivel.  It has a 4-jaw chuck.  You will need a Jacobs 1/2 inch capacity drill chuck and 1MT arbor.  And will soon want a 3-jaw chuck as although the-4 jaw will do anything that the 3-jaw will do except hold hex stock, you will soon enough grow tired of the additional time that it takes to set up the 4-jaw.
> 
> The 1/3 HP motor should have a 5/8" diameter output shaft as that is the bore of the supplied pulley.  It should have a 4-bolt (with slotted holes) mounting foot on the side (you do not want a 56C frame).  And should take a 1/4" square key.  Which taken all together makes the motor a 56-Frame.
> 
> ...



I checked and the headstock is cast iron. I found a couple extras, one is the chuck tool and the other is packaged with the belt. Are those the wrenches you said I needed? Pictures attached. Thanks!


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes.  Those look like the two tools.  The wrench in the belt bag looks like it would fit the head of the screw in the tool post and the two screws that lock the compound at any angle.

On the motor being hard to find, 1/3 HP isn't as common as 1/2 HP.  But I would not go over 1/2.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome,

I had one of these lathes and they are quite good for their size.

The motor shouldn’t be too hard to find but since you have to buy one anyway consider going with a three phase and VFD, or a DC variable speed unit.

If you were closer I would give you a motor but shipping would make it more than you can find something local for. Sometimes you can get a free machine and just use the motor and scrap the rest.

BTW, what’s that strange white thing in the background  

John


----------



## fmradio516 (Sep 25, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> I had one of these lathes and they are quite good for their size.
> 
> ...




Thanks! and yeah there is some strange, ancient alien technology in this house...


----------



## fmradio516 (Sep 25, 2020)

Any guesses on how to tell just from pictures if the diameter of the output shaft is the  5/8" I need? I have been checking craigslist and most ads are pretty good about listing the HP and RPM... and I can see if the motor has slotted mounting feet, but the last piece of the puzzle(shaft) is what im not sure about.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 25, 2020)

Measure the id (internal diameter) of the drive pulley.

John


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 25, 2020)

Catalog says that the 4-step motor pulley is 5/8" ID.  Since those are decidedly un-common and all of the rest of what should have come from the factory is still there, I think that it is safe to assume that.  Of course it would be a trivial exercise to just measure it.

Also, if the ads give the Frame Type or Number, the three that are probably the most common on single phase AC motors these days are 48, 56 and 56C.  The 48 has a 1/2" dia motor shaft or shafts.  The 56 and 56C have a 5/8" dia. shaft.  The 48 and the 56 have a side mounting plate.  The 56C mounts with 4 bolts screwed into the shaft end concentric with the shaft.  Some 56C's will mount both ways.  There are a lot of other variables, such as how the wires connect, but most of these variables are visible in photos of the motor.


----------



## fmradio516 (Sep 28, 2020)

Can anyone confirm or deny if this pulley on the left is the pulley I need or do I still need another pulley? I found an Armstrong 1010L tool holder in a drawer full of metal punches  so thats one thing I dont need to go buy at least..

Edit: it is not fixed and is able to slide up and down to pickup slack.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 29, 2020)

The Atlas MK2 6" takes three pulleys.  They are the 4-Step motor pulley that is shown upper left in a photo that you posted Sep 22, 2020 at 1:38 PM.
The second is the single-step pulley shown in the photo posted today.  Which incidentally, besides being able to slide up and down and be locked at any location, it should also slide freely in and out so that it can be positioned in line with any one of the 4 steps on the other two pulleys.
And the third is the 4-step spindle pulley also shown in today's photo.


----------



## fmradio516 (Nov 17, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if this motor will work? Could pick it up for $40. Thanks!


----------



## yendor (Nov 18, 2020)

The Tag is a little hard to read but from what I can see:
Voltage = OK 115v
RPM = OK  1725
The Shaft Diameter is going to be the gating factor for you.
Will it fit your required Pulley?


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2020)

yendor said:


> The Tag is a little hard to read but from what I can see:
> Voltage = OK 115v
> RPM = OK  1725
> The Shaft Diameter is going to be the gating factor for you.
> Will it fit your required Pulley?


He could use the pulley that is on it to make a bushing for the factory pulley.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2020)

fmradio516 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this motor will work? Could pick it up for $40. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 344455
> View attachment 344456
> View attachment 344457


that has the same specs as the motor on my SB 9.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 20, 2020)

The nameplate data is as follows:

Line i
Model number  (info (doesn't mean anything to me but you could probably find it somewhere)
1/3 HP
60 CPS

Line 2
1725 RPM
115 VAC
5.6 Amps Full Load

Line 3
50 deg C
Continuous
don't know

line 3
don't know
Single phase
don't know
don't know

I didn't see the frame number which is probably 48.  

After making one change and one test, if your 2-step motor fits the motor shaft, it should work OK.  The one change is that you should replace the 2-wire cord with a 3-wire.  The one test is to measure the resistance from each of the two wires currently going to the 2-pole plug to the motor frame.  Reading should be open.  Or above 5 megohms.  If your motor pulley fits the shaft, OK.  If it doesn't, as Jim F said, use the existing pulley to make an adapter.  Or if you got the 2-step pulley from Clausing, they should have included a 5/8" x 1/2" sleeve.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 20, 2020)

Honestly I would pass on that motor, it's considerably older than the lathe so not "period correct" and likelyhood of bad bearings or out of balance is pretty high. If you're cheaper than me (and that's pretty cheap) just search Craigslist until an old treadmill comes up "free" and strip the motor from it. 

I just bought one of these for my mill/drill and it looks like it'll do the job nicely.









						VR-600 Brushless Industrial Sewing Machine Servo Motor - 600 Watts, 220 Volts  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VR-600 Brushless Industrial Sewing Machine Servo Motor - 600 Watts, 220 Volts at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




John

View attachment IMG_9101.MOV


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 21, 2020)

Despite what I wrote yesterday (which is still technically correct), I am inclined to at least partially agree with John.  However, the motor shown just above is serious overkill for an Atlas 6" lathe.  The 6" is rated for a 1/3 HP motor.  600 watts converts to 0.8 HP, which is slightly over 3/4 HP.  Which if it can do that over most of its speed range is 'way too much for a MK-2 or for that matter, a 618 (101.21400).  1/3 HP is about 250 Watts.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 21, 2020)

I have one of these and they do have a couple shortcomings. One thing you want to keep an eye on is the belt idler pulley. The belt goes _under _it not over it, and the bushing tends to dry out and chatter obnoxiously. Keep it well lubed. Motorcycle chain lube is good, or you can try a light grease. I eventually replaced the bronze bushing with a Torrington needle bearing and made a new shaft from hardened steel.   Pretty much a permanent fix.
The other thing is the drive coupling from the large spindle step pulley to the spindle. It's a high-wear area, and it makes a clacking sound which gets louder as it wears. The factory probably should have used two keys on the shaft instead of one, or a spline design, but they were cutting costs.
Personally, I like the ease with which you can engage backgears on this machine.  Pull the collar out and pull the rear lever up.  Simple and fast.
However, the spindle is short and deflects easily under heavy cutting forces,  it's a compromise, like a lot of things. Enjoy.
-Mark
ps a variable speed motor is a nice upgrade for these


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 21, 2020)

I had a 3/4 hp single phase motor on my craftsman lathe and it never seemed overpowered. Over speeding it is definitely a concern but that can be addressed with pulley ratios or limiting the motor itself, these machine have sealed ball bearings which are probably less a concern than other types. The belt is also another safety feature as it can be made to slip if to much of a cut is attempted.

But, all that being said a single phase 1/3 hp motor is what's recommended and a similar powered 3 phase motor would be quite nice. The machine can be made to work well with belt changes, I've just had negative experiences with buying used motors and hate to see others repeat them.


John


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 21, 2020)

FWIW, only the Atlas 3950 and the Craftsman 101.21200 had ball bearings.  The Atlas 10100, 10200  (Inch and Metric final versions)  and the Atlas 618 and Craftsman 101.21400 all had Timken tapered roller bearings like the later 10" and 12".


----------



## fmradio516 (Dec 1, 2020)

Well the hunt continues.... does anyone have a motor they'd want to sell? Otherwise im just gonna list the whole package on ebay eventually..


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 2, 2020)

More than I'd pay but here's one.









						1/4 H.P.Electric Motor - general for sale - by owner
					

1/4 H.P. MAYTAG Electric Motor -110-Runs Strong ::Call for details



					newhaven.craigslist.org
				




Doesn't say what speed it runs at, lower is better.


John


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 2, 2020)

I'll look at what I've got in the shed, if I've got anything suitable you can have it for shipping cost.

John


----------

